# Musical Experiment



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello. My name is Tyson Platt, and I am an Associate Professor of Psychology at Alabama State University. I am currently investigating how listeners detect and experience emotional content in atonal/experimental music. To that end, I need your help! I am conducting an experiment on the detection of emotional content in atonal music, and I am seeking participants for the experiment. If you are interested in participating in the experiment, please follow this link to learn more about the research and participate in the experiment. https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/7QKQ32Z
The experiment will take approximately 20 minutes to complete. During the experiment, you will be asked to listen to a clip of music and indicate what emotional content you detect in the music. You will not be asked to provide any identifiable information (e.g., name, address, etc.) during the experiment. If you are willing to participate in the experiment, please only complete the experiment once. Thank you for your consideration.

If you have participated before, please disregard it. Thanks


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

If I'm remembering correctly, I believe you've posted about this before. Have you gotten any preliminary results that you are willing to share yet?


----------



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Not Yet! The collection of data is in phases. until all data are collected, we can not analyze the result. Thanks


----------

